# César Cui



## TudorMihai

I noticed that César Cui (1835-1918), a member of The Five, doesn't have a page so I decided to create one. Just like Borodin, Cui composed in his spare time since his profession was as an army officer and professor of fortification. Even though he composed in his spare time, he was a prolific composer, writing music in almost every genre, except symphonies and symphonic poems. By far his most important works are his 15 operas. He was decorated with the Cross of the Legion of Honor and was made a correspondent member of the Académie française.


----------



## TrevBus

TudorMihai said:


> I noticed that César Cui (1835-1918), a member of The Five, doesn't have a page so I decided to create one. Just like Borodin, Cui composed in his spare time since his profession was as an army officer and professor of fortification. Even though he composed in his spare time, he was a prolific composer, writing music in almost every genre, except symphonies and symphonic poems. By far his most important works are his 15 operas. He was decorated with the Cross of the Legion of Honor and was made a correspondent member of the Académie française.


Since there is very little of his music that has been recorded, I have not listen to much. The only cd I have is an Marco Polo recording of his Orchestral Suites #2 and #4 Also the prelude from Le Flibustier(The Buccaneer). While sometimes lovely, I found them a bit on the dull side. Sorry. 
Looks like(at least w/me) you have accomplished your goal, w/ this composer being at least discussed.


----------



## TudorMihai

I've just listened on YT a recording of his Violin Sonata in D major, Op. 84, a wonderful chamber work.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

How in the heck do you pronounce his name?


----------



## TxllxT




----------



## TxllxT




----------



## TxllxT




----------



## Triplets

Isn't he the guy that said Rachmaninov should be a Composer in Hell?


----------



## TxllxT




----------



## TxllxT




----------



## TxllxT




----------



## TxllxT




----------



## Bulldog

Although not an admirable human, Cui wrote some fine music. My favorite Cui work is A Feast in Time of Plague which is basically a one-act opera about four individuals having a meal and pondering their plague-infected environment.


----------



## Bettina

Bulldog said:


> Although not an admirable human, Cui wrote some fine music. My favorite Cui work is A Feast in Time of Plague which is basically a one-act opera about four individuals having a meal and pondering their plague-infected environment.


That sounds exactly like what my friends and I do when we get together for dinner and talk about politics! :lol:


----------



## christomacin

"Orientale" and "Perpetuum mobile" are my two favorite sections of Cui's Kaleidoscope, Op. 50. This is No. 12 "Perpetuum mobile".


----------

